# Bathing for show and tatoo's



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok two more questions from a newbie to the show circuit:
1. Our first show will be a shaggy show (just a dairy cut). When should you bath your goat for a show? I read that you didn't want to do it the day of or the day before because it dries their hair out? If this is true, when do you give them a bath?
2. Also, the doe we will be starting with has one white ear and one black ear. In the black ear I can not see her tattoo. We tried a normal around the house flashlight, and we still cannot see it? I know that in the remote chance that we actually win something the judge will need to read the tattoo. What do you do with this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I usually bathe and clip my show does a week before the show. This gives them enough time for their hair to grow out a bit and looks just about perfect. However, I have darker colored does so they really don't get that dirty. You may need to spot clean on show day if your goats have stains on them. As far as the tattoo goes, have you tried a LED flashlight? That's usually what I use in my does darker ears. Hope that helps and happy showing!!


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

It might be a poor quality flashlight but the package did say "LED". I'm looking for a more high powered one though if I can find one. But I'm worried it won't be readable even then 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sometimes if you wet the ear a little bit and then try the flash light it works a bit better


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm pretty new to showing too, but last year I washed/clipped a week before and then washed again on show day. On show day I used skin/coat conditioner spray that makes their coat have a nice sheen to it without looking greasy. I show boers though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ that's about what I do. 
But I bathe them the day before the show (too much to do the day of) and spray some show sheen on them
The day of the show I stick them up on the stand and give them breakfast while I razor their udder and I then spray show sheen on my body brush or rag and rub them real well so it's not greasy  

I have heard rose oil works really well too.. But it's quite pricey!


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

That sounds like a good regimen. Do you guys use specific "goat" shampoo, or does horse shampoo work ask well. And the spray that you speak of, is it just a hair shine? Or a conditioning rub? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use mane and tail for horses.. Works fine.
And the spray I use is just a hair polish that repels dust and such it's called show sheen, but you can get the cheeper versions from other brands and they work just as good 
I spray it on after a bath the rub it on the day of a show


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you! That is very helpful  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

penguinacres said:


> Ok two more questions from a newbie to the show circuit:
> 1. Our first show will be a shaggy show (just a dairy cut). When should you bath your goat for a show? I read that you didn't want to do it the day of or the day before because it dries their hair out? If this is true, when do you give them a bath?
> 2. Also, the doe we will be starting with has one white ear and one black ear. In the black ear I can not see her tattoo. We tried a normal around the house flashlight, and we still cannot see it? I know that in the remote chance that we actually win something the judge will need to read the tattoo. What do you do with this?


1) Our first show will be a shaggy show (just a dairy cut). When should you bath your goat for a show? I read that you didn't want to do it the day of or the day before because it dries their hair out? If this is true, when do you give them a bath?
I usually bathe them when I get to the show assuming I get there the day before the show. This means that my darling white goats will not pee on each other on the ride there. I use people shampoo, my personal favorite is the 2-1 shampoo and conditioner they have for children. Then if I get a chance to shower while I am at an overnight show... I have shampoo  Plus if it is gentle enough for children, I'm not going to worry about the goats.

2)Also, the doe we will be starting with has one white ear and one black ear. In the black ear I can not see her tattoo. We tried a normal around the house flashlight, and we still cannot see it? I know that in the remote chance that we actually win something the judge will need to read the tattoo. What do you do with this? 
Judges are pretty good at this and can usually find a tattoo if it is there. Check her papers and make sure you know what you are looking for. Sometimes it is at the tip and sometimes it is farther down in the ear. Try clipping all the hair out of the ear and make sure that you can see the skin. I've used a baby wipe to remove dust and look for the dots to at least help me locate them. If the white ear's tattoos are clear and easy to find, chances are good the other ear's tattoos are somewhere in there.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

I should add, I use people shampoo that I buy at the inexpensive grocery store or target... what ever is on sale


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a great idea Cadence! I've used Dawn dish soap in the past, but I just might have to try the 2 in 1 stuff!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes people shampoo works just as well  I used it on the horses I used to work with  the only reason I have the mane and tail is cause I got it off the Clarence rack at TSC


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Very cool! I know what I'll be looking for to add to my show box


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I use some whitening shampoo. I think it's weaver brand.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes people shampoo works just as well  I used it on the horses I used to work with  the only reason I have the mane and tail is cause I got it off the Clarence rack at TSC


Isn't that the truth! I found a shampoo on clearance once that I liked so much I went and bought more for my own shower


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey what ever works! That's what I use most of the time  except Christmas time when I get some of the more expensive stuff as a gift lol! I ration that stuff out! :lol:


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Cadence that is very informative, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

